# First drive - 230PS S-Line S-Tronic Quattro



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

:?

Arrived at Leicester Audi on Saturday where two TTs were sat outside. My first "in the flesh" view of the car and I was relieved!
...relieved that they looked so bland after all the hype, and at a glance not so different to my Mk2. Hang on... does my car actually look better!

Inside the showroom I was kept waiting for 30 minutes so had a good dig around the white TT in there. This appeared to be rather "base" spec with standard seats, 18" wheels (shod with Conti Sport Contact 5s I noticed), and no extra body styling as the red 230PS outside had. Sitting in it I noticed a few things: getting in, the door frame appeared to be lower so I had to do a "limbo" move I've not experienced with my TTS; the right hand foot rest has been removed, now with nowhere to put your foot when using cruise control, other than to hover it over the gas pedal; the fitted armrest (£175 option) didn't appear to come forward and up enough to be useable when gripping the wheel; the steering wheel seemed smaller diameter but really, really, chunky... too chunky?

Out to the test drive car, a 230PS S-Line S-Tronic Quattro. This should be the direct competitor for my Mk2 TTS as it has a similar 0-60 time. A look around found Hankook Ventus tyres, a rather strange bulge 2/3 of the way along each side skirt, but nothing else worth comment. Inside, we had sports seats with, at last, a tilt feature and extending thigh support - only 30 years behind BMW! The salesman took the driver's seat for the first drive (his first drive too!) and was mesmerised by the instrument display, going on about this and that... I must say at that point I thought "that's going to be a real pain to learn" and decided I really wasn't interested in anything he was saying related to it.

As he drove off he pointed out the air vent adjustable climate controls and seat heater, fascinating for 5 seconds and then old hat, and continued in traffic for a mile until it was my turn. I found a comfortable driving position easily enough, remembered this new model has no handbrake, just a button, and also like other Audis you can just drive off to release this brake. I quite like this feature, but not the idea of a little button holding the car on a steep hill - guess you get used to it though.

Off I go in Drive and it's just like the TTS, no difference. Suspension a little more compliant but I guess S-Line is, compared to Mag Ride. OK... a clear road, foot down fully, whirr, blatt, whirr, blatt, etc... No challenge for my TTS in the sound department here. The engine has a more "grindy" noise as speed builds, and the "blatt" is more of a fart than the BLAPPPP!! of the TTS, but then I guess Audi are reserving that noise for the new TTS... or let's hope so.

County roads... dual carriageway... nothing new, nothing exciting. The instrument display? I did look at it to check my speed but had no reason to use the sat nav or other features and I'm sure they work fine. Back in the showroom I'd spoken to a couple sitting in the white TT and the passenger said she could see the screen from her seat but it posed the thought about the passenger changing the driver's display and whether that could be distracting for the driver?

As for the steering wheel size, it's TOO chunky. I have large hands and find my TTS wheel slightly too skinny. My wife's '62 plate A3 has the perfect thickness wheel. The new TTS' is too chunky even for me and I think Audi have perhaps over reacted to comments to beef it up.
And of course both old and new TT suffer from the ridiculous flat bottomed wheel which makes full rotation feel strange as you lose the continuity of the curvature of the wheel. F1 styling cues are fine, but an F1 wheel is only designed to turn a maximum 270 degrees. Some may find it easier to slip their legs under, or think it looks better, and I accept those views but when it upsets my pushing on through tight bends on a winding country road all those advantages fall away. It is, after all, primarily for steering!

The armrest, as I had suspected, cannot rise far enough or pull forward enough to rest your left elbow on when gripping the wheel or using the steering wheel stalk/s. That's £175 saved, but will the aftermarket makers bother with a useful one when there's an Audi option?

Back to the showroom, feeling absolutely no compulsion to even consider placing an order for the "lowly" 230PS model I enquire as to the price of the new TTS? The answer is around £46,000. Would I buy one? Not at the moment. There is no real difference in shape, my Mk2 TTS arguably looks better than the new model, it offers similar performance (new TTS will be 0.4s quicker to 60 but do I _need_ that?), and mine has a right foot rest!!

:wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh dear!!


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

As one who really liked the MKII TTS, but am waiting for the MKIII to land in the US, I am relieved by this review. It sounds like the new TTS will not be a step backward in ride, performance or handling. One of my fears was that Audi would soften the handling the way BMW has with all of their cars. Thank you for all the detailed first hand reviews!


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Great review, very interesting!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I did find myself saying to the salesman that part of the reason to test drive was to check they hadn't gone backwards in drivability, which they haven't.

It seemed very pleasant, but on my short test impossible to tell if it was a better all-round drive.

As with the Mk2, I would guess the S-Line suspension is the one to have. Most Mk2 reviewers said Sport is better but they are WRONG! Sport bobbles around all over the place in the Mk2 whereas S-Line feels planted. Mag Ride is a little firmer still.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm due to test the Mk3 next month, the 230PS model.

With 60% of the power going to the back wheels in dynamic mode, i'm expecting it to be a lot of fun!

The prices seem very steep and the TTS prices will send many people to Porsche I would imagine..


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I think the discovery of "fun" is going to have to wait until you own one for a few thousand miles. It's difficult finding the right roads and conditions to really try out a car's handling traits in a test drive.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Good write up mate.

Agree with cost. I'll probably make my TT a keeper now, and get something else next year.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Safe to say you didn't particularly like it then :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

So your TTS looks better...

Why did i get the feeling that your test drive impressions were a little biased...


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would agree with VerTTigo...

What you described above shouts "my TTS is as good or better so I don't need to change my car". It's like you were trying to find reasons not to like it.



VerTTigo said:


> So your TTS looks better...
> 
> Why did i get the feeling that your test drive impressions were a little biased...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What a fantastic unbiased write up..... (NOT)

Having owned a TTS I can say that I was very impressed with the new MK3 something I wasn't with my Mk2 TTS at all, soulless.

But just my opinion albeit an unbiased one rather than the OPs which I think was already half written before he got in the car :roll:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I test drove a 2.0 TFSI quattro S-Tronic (S-Line) today... Here are my impressions (I used to have a MK2 V6).

- Driving position is excellent, the super sport seats are amazing (big improvement over MK2)
- Virtual Cockpit: I was a bit scared of the display and the definition of the screen, but it looks very nice, clear readable and very modern
- The interior in general is of very high quality/standard (better than MK2) - Check how soft the plastic on the dashboard is
- Engine is very good, sound is great for a 4 cylinder engine, but sounds artificial compared to my V6
- Performance / acceleration is amazing
- S-Tronic gearbox is a dream (I used to have manual on my MK2). It works really well, much better than the sport automatic transmission on my current F31 BMW 3 series
- Matrix LEDs + dynamic indicators look really cool
- Sport suspension even with 19" wheels feels a lot softer than my MK2 with sport suspension and 18" wheel
- Audi drive select is great. You can even configure the behaviour of the quattro and engine sound for example

Now the big issue with this TT: the price. This is still only a 4 cylinder engine... and for the same price you can get a Porsche Boxster with a 6 cylinder engine and a few options. Considering the roadster is £2200 more than the coupe (prices just in when I visited my dealer), I think Audi pushed it a bit too far... I believe a lot of people are going to go for the Boxster with a proper engine for the same price. Shame... I really love the TT. But it's hard to justify buying a car with a Golf engine for the same price as a Porsche... I predict Audi will start discounting the new TT 10-15% because people won't buy it as much as expected. Wait and see... Great car though (better than MK2) except I would have loved to have a proper engine for this price.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

nkpt7 said:


> I would agree with VerTTigo...
> 
> What you described above shouts "my TTS is as good or better so I don't need to change my car". It's like you were trying to find reasons not to like it.
> 
> ...


Glad I am not the only one who was thinking along these lines.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Why were you relieved? You like your car. You thoroughly researched it and chose something you liked. 
Odds are there will be many other cars which you would like as well.

If you would have liked the MK3, well, that's probably more likely if you had spent your test drive with an open mind. A bit of a wasted opportunity going into the showroom to test drive one without that. Despite that, I enjoyed your thoughts.

Nothing wrong with justifying your Mk2 purchase or being prejudiced. I've been hating Apple products for years due to many factors. Many of them due to me not having an open mind, if I was ever to have the misfortune to touch one of their products. Hence I never have done.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

To the 'haters" I'd respond by saying that when it comes to deciding whether to change an existing car and fork out an extra £20-25k on an updated version you really do need to be biased otherwise you'd just hand over the money without a second thought.

Driving to the appointment I was expecting to go "Wow!" when I saw the new car. Instead I went "Oh!"

When I finally went to look at an Apple laptop I had a crappy Compaq Windows machine worth diddly squat. Having touched the Apple, I walked out with £1500 worth of MacBook Pro under my arm. I was biased there too, but the new machine offered far more...

I found no real advantage to the new TT, and some disadvantages. If it had wowed me I might have considered putting it on the "next car" list. As it is, as many others have said already, it's not special enough and too pricey to be a consideration.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I appreciate your clarification DavidUKTTS. It makes more sense now but I still do think that the front of the MK3 completely erases the "hairdressers" stigma of the MK2 and the interior is just another level...Unless you go for the DVD based sat nav on the MK2, that red digits radio LCD in the middle of the dashboard looks like something from the 80's. I am sure the TTS looks more aggressive than any other MK2 but still the curvy front does not do it for me. But again, it's all about personal taste and cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I must have drove a different car ! I loved everything about it and think the TTS will be amazing. 8)


----------



## james89tt (Nov 8, 2014)

not worth that price at all

wish they would do a new 3.2 albeit more efficient


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

james89tt said:


> not worth that price at all
> 
> wish they would do a new 3.2 albeit more efficient


Same for me... I miss the sound of the 3.2 V6... It's really my only complaint about the new TT. I think everything else is pretty much better on the MK3. I loved my test drive of the MK3... but it's still a 4 cylinder. I wish Audi was offering a V6 to compete with the Boxster for people who like to have a 'bigger' and 'better sounding' engine. Performance wise, the 4 cylinder is perfect for me, but I am just missing the exhaust note from the V6.


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

If you miss the sound of the V6 you could always wait for the new RS? Or fit a Milltek exhaust to the new TTS?


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Popped into Audi yesterday to have a look in the flesh and must admit I left thinking just as DaveUKTTS did. Somewhat quietly pleased that it's not significantly different enough from the mkII to upset the brain into the man maths mode.

Yes it's all about personal tastes etc etc... For my tastes, I love the rounded lines of the mkII. I think it's timeless, whereas the mkIII looks like bits have been stuck on a mkII, especially those wheel arches! Those look like the old arches you used to pop rivet onto a mkI escort :lol: (cue the mkIII fan club).

The interior.... Love the seats, even the chunky steering wheel. Love the new display, but wonder if the novelty will wear. Also prefer to fit my own audio rather than being forced to accept oem.

Each to their own though eh? Good review Dave.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

... and another thing...

You have to PRESS the fuel flap to open it! 

...and... no internal boot release switch (or is it an option?)! I've used that a fair few times on mine when dropping off or collecting from the station. It does however have an external tailgate release on the tailgate, where you'd expect it to be.

All said and done, the TTS old or new is a hatchback in sports car clothing, not a proper sports car. But that's why I chose it over the Cayman. To be easier to live with as an everyday drive. If the TTS is going to be "£46,000" as quoted by the salesman, what will it be when the (necessary) options are added? £50,000 is too much for a "hatchback". In reality it should be £30-35K all in.

I stumbled across the new MX5 today online and considering it's £20,000 Audi must have some kind of magic spell over its buyers to make us fork out for their badge? But then we _must_ have "German" mustn't we!? :roll:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Basic TTS price is just under £39k, it's being discussed in another thread.


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

I own a Cooper JCW, and have only test driven the Mk2 TTS and Miata MX-5. IMHO, the TTS would kick the crap out of the Miata. The Miata just did not have the big push I felt in the TTS, or the handling. Others may feel differently, but I think the TTS stands alone when matching performance and utility. Other cars seem to fall somewhere else on that spectrum.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

nsj_tts said:


> If you miss the sound of the V6 you could always wait for the new RS? Or fit a Milltek exhaust to the new TTS?


Yes, that's the only option... and still not 6 cylinders. and for which price? My TT MK2 V6 full specs was £35,000. The MK3 with similar configuration and a 2.0L 4 cylinder engine is £44,000. Actually I should say £46,200 as my car was a roadster.... It should be at least £10,000 cheaper...

Edit: add to this £425.00 for the wind deflector which is now an option on the roadster... This was standard on the MK2. Audi you can keep your overpriced Golf GTI.  :roll:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> But then we _must_ have "German" mustn't we!? :roll:


  I guess so. Both my cars are German and so is my wife


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

mwad said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > But then we _must_ have "German" mustn't we!? :roll:
> ...


is a German wife more expensive too? :mrgreen:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

patatus said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > DavidUKTTS said:
> ...


Lol. In case she reads this - no comment :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well the basic price of the mk3 appears at first glance to be quite obtainable but the more I look into it this is not the case. By the time you've added a few choice options to the list the TT mk3 starts to look over priced in my opinion especially when you consider it only has a 2.0L .
The forthcoming TTS shed with more specific I agree but still missing some nice to have options including the Tech pack, this is going to be very expensive.
Are Audi pricing themselves out of the market.. who knows, the car us not radical by any means from my view going by the viewings and test drives.

Who knows, this may even keep the mk2 prices strong or as suggested earlier, some healthy discounts on the mk3 if they're not selling as well as expected.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Went out today for a test drive. Having always driven manual cars. Slightly strange but a better drive than my ml2.

Dealer said that they had more cars allocated? And could get me one for March.

Unfortunate for them as I have already ordered from another dealer. when they could not get me a car for March?

Looks like they might not be selling that many TT's at the moment

Regards


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

james89tt said:


> not worth that price at all
> 
> wish they would do a new 3.2 albeit more efficient


Tell you what, if the new TTS/RS were to be fitted with the new 3.0 V6 supercharger as in the S4/5 now that would be some combination. Problem is the MQB platform wouldn't allow this being a fwd floorpan, but just think of an inline lightweight V6 supercharged engine 60/40 permanent 4wd and in a light, rigid well handling chassis....that'd be worth the 50k for sure.

Never going to happen though but the thought is there.

Anyone considering the Golf R AWD ?


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

DavidUKTTS said:


> and mine has a right foot rest!!
> :wink:


lol!

Nice write-up mate.

I have seen 4 Mk3's now and while I love the interior I haven't warmed to the exterior. I'm looking into Mk2 TTS's now though I can't get the F-Type out of my head!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Templar said:


> james89tt said:
> 
> 
> > not worth that price at all
> ...


the golf R is well worth the money, and a cracking drive!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Dealer here in Guernsey has advised that the demonstrator from Jersey should be making an appearance here shortly so hopefully I will at least get to try out a 2.0Q before too long. Knowing my luck it will be a manual and I won't be allowed to drive it!! :lol:


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> Went out today for a test drive. Having always driven manual cars. Slightly strange but a better drive than my ml2.
> Dealer said that they had more cars allocated? And could get me one for Narch.
> Unfortunate for them as I have already ordered from another dealer. when they could not get me a car for March?
> ...


Hi there. Was this the Sheffield dealer? I met with some old work colleagues last night (in Sheffield), one of whom is likely to test drive the MK3 shortly. If he was to order he would not be looking for not too long a wait (I think you were told at least 6 months by Sheffield when you ordered?) - Now that's down to four months already!

I did mention you had ended up at Wakefield when told of the delay at Sheffield when you were looking, so he has that information to help in his decision making. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Test drove the 20tfsi, the s-line deg quattro and the diesel version this afternoon back-back.

The basic fwd car just felt wrong and didn't really feel at all sporty or safe on the wet roads. The diesel while better than the base car just lacked a sporty feel, mainly down to the engine and the fact that it doesn't rev like a sports car should. Tdi was nicer to drive by comparison however if I'm being honest. quattro car was clearly the one to have, the gearbox was also leaps and bounds above the manual. The only downside was the number of gears (or lack). cabin was well appointed, nice touches with the green blobs for lane assist, and the vents. This version felt much more complete as a package and the seats and door lighting a great touch too (clearly audi are not wanting saggy seat gate again). All in all though, while its clearly a better drive than its predecessor it still fails to engage the driver with inspired handling or true sports car like feed back from the light steering.

Conclusion - its a pass, i'll try the S when its released to see if that has the missing sports DNA.
but i really don't get why they bothered with the non q version, audi have sold out to make numbers.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

I get the vibe the TT has turned into a "luxury" version of the Golf R sans the 70hp. I mean Audi just emphasize the interior. I'd like to know what advancements they have made to the AWD system, suspension, Aluminium space frame. If the 2015 mustang ends up outhandling it what's the use of that ASF you bestowed upon the TT?

Make it Longitudinal or Midengined already....


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hello

Yes that was JCT600 the Sheffield dealer I got a test drive from. Did get a better response before ordering from Sytners in Wakefield. They where better informed and showed me a new TT they had just got in before the Novmber showroom launch. One thing to note they try to push there paint protection and Gap insurance, which is very expensive? Twice the price of JCT600....

Regards


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wouldn't thank you for the dealer protection, as for the GAP, massively over priced at the dealers. Go online and do a little research you can get good cover for a lot less (p.s dealers use 3rd parties for GAP also)


----------

